# Whats happening



## Dalboy (24 Jul 2018)

Some of you may remember my post workshop draw tidy up. Well i think it may have now gone a bit further than I expected this could become addictive, could this be another slippery slope I may have entered, because this turned up today. know I could have made it but at £70 as well as having other pieces to work on I could not resist. Now I have somewhere to put the stuff from the draw.


----------



## novocaine (25 Jul 2018)

a rather nice machinists apprentice chest you have there. I have a somewhat simpler version with 2 draws and a lower large storage space with hinged front, nothing as nice as that though. looks to have been simplified somewhat from the original design but still nice (they used to have a central box draw between the upper 6 draws for the machinist handbook).


----------



## Dalboy (25 Jul 2018)

I can always put my Zeus book into one of the drawers :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TFrench (26 Jul 2018)

Very nice, I got a similar one in a job lot of stuff I bought. Really nicely made things!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbo3 (28 Jul 2018)

Just because I give you a link to a decent tool site (Chronos), it doesn't mean you have to browse & buy something upmarket.
No doubt I'll get the blame from SHMBO.


----------



## Dalboy (28 Jul 2018)

Robbo3":jygz1in4 said:


> Just because I give you a link to a decent tool site (Chronos), it doesn't mean you have to browse & buy something upmarket.
> No doubt I'll get the blame from SHMBO.



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Been using them for a while and it was one of their newsletters they send out. It was for some of the seconds but when it arrived there was such little scratches that if someone did not know they would have thought it was their good ones and not seconds as they showed in the photo


----------

